# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  نظام قدیم : چطوری تو قلم چی تراز بالا7200 بیاریم؟

## BARONI

سلام دوستان 
ممنون میشم بگین که چطور در قلم چی ترازتون بالا هست ؟
ساعت مطالعه و منابع کتابیتون و هچیزی که لازم هست تراز بالا بیاد 
خیلی خیلی ممنون :Yahoo (8):

----------


## aa79

اون طور که من از نفرات برتر مختلف شنیدم،اینه که به فکر تراز و رتبه اصلا نباشن و فقط سعی کنن بارشونو خوب ببندن و با نهایت آمادگی برن

----------


## BARONI

> اون طور که من از نفرات برتر مختلف شنیدم،اینه که به فکر تراز و رتبه اصلا نباشن و فقط سعی کنن بارشونو خوب ببندن و با نهایت آمادگی برن


کاملا موافقم با این قضیه ولی من جنبه ی عملی این قضیه منظورم بود  
مرسی که در این تاپیک شرکت کردین :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Amin4636

> سلام دوستان 
> ممنون میشم بگین که چطور در قلم چی ترازتون بالا هست ؟
> ساعت مطالعه و منابع کتابیتون و هچیزی که لازم هست تراز بالا بیاد 
> خیلی خیلی ممنون


سلام
۱_روش مطالعه درست
۲_برنامه ریزی مناسب
۳_افزایش ساعت مطالعه
۴_افزایش تعداد تست و سرعت تست زنی
۵_مرور قبل آزمون و آزمون غیر حضوری

----------


## -Sara-

درست درس خوندن.
منظم درس خوندن.
و اینکه به فکر تراز و رتبه نباشید.
منابع خوبم تاثیر داره

----------


## Mysterious

*پایه ی قوی داشتن
منظم درس خوندن و طبق برنامه پیش رفتن*

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام دوستان 
> ممنون میشم بگین که چطور در قلم چی ترازتون بالا هست ؟
> ساعت مطالعه و منابع کتابیتون و هچیزی که لازم هست تراز بالا بیاد 
> خیلی خیلی ممنون



اگه هدفت فقط قلم هست بهت بگم که 5  تومن بده سوالا با جوابشو بخر فرداش برو حالشو ببر  :Yahoo (4):  

ولی اگه منظورت تقویت شدن تو دروس و رتبه برتر شدنه که بیشتر بخون خیلی به این تراز مراز نچسب بیشترشون سوالا و جواباشو دارن خیلی دقیق نیست این بحث تراز
هر ازمونی که میدی همه سوالا رو بررسی کن چه درستا چه غلطا نکاتشو بنویس و دوره و دوره و دوره میتونه آدمو رتبه برتر کنه 



موفق باشید

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

۱- بودجه بندی رو قبل از آزمون جمع کردن و در هفته دوم حتما تست ها زماندار و ترکیبی کار شود  
۲- مباحث سنگین و سخت تر رو هفته اول کار کردن و در هفته دوم مباحث سنگین و سخت رو حتما تست پوششی زدن 
۳- تنوع در برنامه ریزی مثلا به هیچ عنوان این برنامه ها خوب نیست که عمومی هفته دوم باشه یا مثلا پایه هفته دوم کار بشه 
۴-تعداد تست ها زیاد زدن به ویژه تست ها زماندار و ترکیبی 
۵-منابع : بهتر هست اول از منابع ساده تر کار کردن یعنی منابع که خودتون بهتر میفهمید حتی آبی قلم چی منابع سنگین تر یا منبع دوم بهتر هست بعد از اتمام منبع اول و حل تمامی تست های مارک دار استفاده بشه 
۶-برنامه دقیق و پویا داشتن یعنی برنامه شما باید قابلیت هر نوع اتفاقی تصادفی بتونه جبران بکنه ممکن مثلا تست ها مبحث بیش از اون زمان تعیین براش وقت بگیره باید طوری برنامه ریزی کنید کنید که جبران کنید یا حتی مریض بشید ... 
۷- تنوع درسی در روز بالا داشتن و ساعت مطالعه بالا و از قبل حجم و زمان مطالعه مشخص شدن 
۸ - از نظر من مهم تربن عامل تسلیم نشدن و نباختن روحیه است حتما باید رقیب اصلی خودتون رو خودت بدونی و خودت با دیروز خودت بسنج و با درصد ها و میزان مطالعه که برای درس داشتی و روش مطالعه سعی کنی مدام بهتر و بهتر کنی کلا هدف آزمون همین که روش کار خودت بدست بیاری 
۹-اصلی ترین دلیل رفتن به آزمون آزمایشی سنجش خودت هست و داشتن استراتژی آزمون که اول چه درسی باید بزنی و براش چه میزان زمان بذاری و از همه مهم تر داشتن استراتژی ها ضربدر و منها و روش بازگشتی چون یه سری سوالات نمیشه در مرحله اول پاسخ بدی بهتر دور دوم بیای سراغشون و همچنین سوالات سخت رو انتها کار گذاشتن و مهم تر اینکه سعی کنی زمانی هم برای جبران مد نظر بگیری از عمومی مثلا ۱ ساعت زمانش ۵ دقیقه کم کن  ... یاد بگیری سوال سخت و مبهم ازش دل کندن و ...

----------


## Aryan-

> سلام دوستان 
> ممنون میشم بگین که چطور در قلم چی ترازتون بالا هست ؟
> ساعت مطالعه و منابع کتابیتون و هچیزی که لازم هست تراز بالا بیاد 
> خیلی خیلی ممنون


سلام 

ساعت مطالعه در رنج 6 تا 8 ساعت

مرور مداوم

برنامه ریزی خوب

محاله آزمونی رو از دست بدید.

اینم بگم بعنوان مشاور دیدم که سوالات فروخته می شه و شب قبل آزمون یا حتی زودتر در دسترس هست ولی شما کار خودت رو درست انجام بده. راحت به این تراز می رسی. اگر خواستی تو خصوصی برام کارنامه بفرست تا راهنماییت کنم.

اگر بخوای می تونی شک نکن.

----------


## Nine

هستن کسایی که با پایه ضعیف هم موفق شدن

----------


## BARONI

مرسی از همه , منظور من خرید سوالات نبود که یکشبه 7800 میشه ادم
منظور این بود کسایی که 7000 به بالا میشن بیان تجربه هاشونو بگن :Yahoo (8):

----------


## BARONI

نظام قدیم 6_8 ساعت؟

----------


## BARONI

> هستن کسایی که با پایه ضعیف هم موفق شدن


نظام قدیم 6_ 8 ساعت؟

----------


## Aryan-

> نظام قدیم 6_8 ساعت؟


برای شروع که تا عید به 10 تا 11 ساعت برسه.

----------


## amoehsan

مهمترین دلیل اینه که درسارو مفهومی یاد بگیرید. بعدش هم اینه که بعد از تسلط کامل هم تستای سخت و جوندار مثلا از کتابای نردبام iq و سه سطحی  زده شه

----------


## bbenyamin

یه سری نکات هستن که تو در نهایت برا کنکور مفیده اما مشخصا برای تراز آزمون قلم چی هم چند تا کار مفید هست مثلا:
آزمون غیرحضوری و آزمون سال پیش همسنگ همون آزمون رو حل کنید.
نکات حفظی رو پنجشنبه آزمون مرور کنید.
حس و حال خودتون رو صبح قبل از آزمون نسبت به هر درس بنویسید.
پیش آزمون تعیین کنید و هدف گذاری داشته باشید.
دیشبش خواب کافی داشته باشید و ترجیحا دوش بگیرید.
آزمون های دفعه قبل رو تحلیل کنید و ضعف هایی که ناشی از کمبود علمی نیستن رو روی کاغذ بنویسید و قبل از آزمون بعدی مرور کنید و به خودتون بگید که دیگه اونا رو تکرار نمی کنید (مثلا روی سوال رو اشتباه خوندن، عجله کردن و چند تا سوال رو ندیدن، پاسخنامه رو اشتباه پر کردن و... رو مصداقی مشخص کنید: "است رو با نیست قاطی میکنم"، "اول دفترچه اختصاصی عجله میکنم و سوالای ساده رو اشتباه میزنم"، "معمولا جای گزینه 2 و 3 رو اشتباه وارد میکنم")
صبحانه کامل و مقوی بخورید حتما.
سر جلسه آزمون آرامش فکری خودتون رو حفظ کنید و به کار دیگران فکر نکنید.
خودتون رو با کسی مقایسه نکنید، نمی گم از اوضاع دیگران کاملا بی خبر باشید چون ناگزیر این جو کنکور باید باشه و تو رقابت بودن خودش مهمه اما تمرکز اصلیتون رو معطوف به افراد دیگه نکنید و روی خودتون متمرکز باشید.
کتابای سه سطحی رو مطالعه کنید تا سبک و سیاق دام سوالات طراحای قلم چی دستتون بیاد.
برنامه آزمون رو کاملا بشناسید و درسا رو خوب تو دو هفته پخش کنید و تنوع درس مناسبی داشته باشید.
به تراز و رتبه آزمون فکر نکنید و فقط و فقط روی بهترین بودن سرجلسه آزمون تمرکز داشته باشید. (تجربه من و دیگران نشون داده وقتی به نتیجه اتفاقی فکر می کنی ازش تاثیر منفی میگیری و هی با خودت میگی "اگه نشه چی؟" "اگه نتونم چی؟" اما بهتره به آخرش فکر نکنید و فقط وفقط حل سوالات آزمون براتون اهمیت داشته باشه و بعد از آزمون شروع به تحلیل نتایج کنید)
خوراکی شیرین و آب ببرید سرجلسه آزمون و زمان پاسخگویی هر درس رو هم روز قبلش با خودتون طی کنید (پیش آزمون).
یه سری نکاتی هستن که شما رو تو سوالاتی که بلد نیستید هم کمک میکنه البته کنکور و آزمون های قلم چی همشون یک مسابقه علمی هستن و موضوع اول همون سواد و یادگیری مفهومی دروسه اما بعد از اینکه سوالاتی رو که بلد هستید پاسخ دادید برای دور دوم روی سوالاتی که بلد نیستید میتونید این روش ها رو هم امتحان کنید:
اگه اطلاعات روی سوال به گرم داده شده و جواب به کیلوگرم خواسته شده میتونید دو گزینه رو کنار بذارید(اونایی که در هزار ضرب شدن) و یکی از اون دو گزینه دیگه رو شانسی بزنید (تقریبا شانس بدی نیست و به امتحانش می ارزه!)
گزینه های سوال رو امتحان کنید و تطبیق بدید
از حالت خاص استفاده کنید (مثلا سوال گفته مثلثی و نگفته چه مثلثی... شما بگیرید مثلث متساوی الاضلاع و سوال رو ساده تر حل کنید! البته باید در نظر بگیرید که حالت خاص با شرایط دیگه سوال تناقضی نداشته باشه و حتما این روش رو از قبل تو خونه تمرین کنید)
عدد گذاری کنید (یادمه یه مسئله معروف و سختی بود که میگف راننده مقدار مشخصی از مسیر رو با سرعت فلان طی میکنه و مقدار مشخص دیگری رو سرعت بهمان و بقیه مسیر رو هم با سرعت مشخص دیگه ای .... سرعت متوسطش چنده؟/ مثلا تو این سوال میتونید در نظر بگیرید که طول مسیر 100 متره! البته میدونم که سوالات رو میتونن طوری طرح کنن که شما همیشه نتونید از این حالت استفاده کنید ولی خب اینو هم تو خونه تمرین کنید و ببینید کجا ها میشه ازش استفاده کرد و البته باید خلاقیتتون رو هم تقویت کنید که بتونید توی سوالایی که تازه می بینید این روش ها رو پیاده کنید)
بعضی سوالات وقت گیر رو هم با امتحان گزینه میشه راحت تر حل کرد مثلا سوالاتی که می پرسه "در کدام بازه فلان چیز برقرار است؟" شما از هر بازه یک عدد بدید و ببینید برقراره یا نه

_این روش هایی که گفتم پیش نیازش یادگیری مفهومی دروسه و اینکه سرجلسه به ذهنتون برسه ناشی از سواد علمیه. منظورم اینه که بدون سواد علمی نمیشه نتیجه خوبی گرفت و مهم ترین چیز همون خوندن و تلاش و یادگیریه ...

----------


## BARONI

> یه سری نکات هستن که تو در نهایت برا کنکور مفیده اما مشخصا برای تراز آزمون قلم چی هم چند تا کار مفید هست مثلا:
> آزمون غیرحضوری و آزمون سال پیش همسنگ همون آزمون رو حل کنید.
> نکات حفظی رو پنجشنبه آزمون مرور کنید.
> حس و حال خودتون رو صبح قبل از آزمون نسبت به هر درس بنویسید.
> پیش آزمون تعیین کنید و هدف گذاری داشته باشید.
> دیشبش خواب کافی داشته باشید و ترجیحا دوش بگیرید.
> آزمون های دفعه قبل رو تحلیل کنید و ضعف هایی که ناشی از کمبود علمی نیستن رو روی کاغذ بنویسید و قبل از آزمون بعدی مرور کنید و به خودتون بگید که دیگه اونا رو تکرار نمی کنید (مثلا روی سوال رو اشتباه خوندن، عجله کردن و چند تا سوال رو ندیدن، پاسخنامه رو اشتباه پر کردن و... رو مصداقی مشخص کنید: "است رو با نیست قاطی میکنم"، "اول دفترچه اختصاصی عجله میکنم و سوالای ساده رو اشتباه میزنم"، "معمولا جای گزینه 2 و 3 رو اشتباه وارد میکنم")
> صبحانه کامل و مقوی بخورید حتما.
> سر جلسه آزمون آرامش فکری خودتون رو حفظ کنید و به کار دیگران فکر نکنید.
> ...



خیلی ممنون کامل , جامع و مفید بود :Yahoo (90):

----------


## ags

سلام دوستان من امسال خداروشکر 639 شدم اگه سوالی هست در خدمتتونم

----------


## ags

سلام ayda88  من امسال 639 شدم اگه سوالی دارید بفرمایید

----------


## Gladiolus

کلا خیلیییییییییییییی تست بزن و با دقت برسی کن
به نظر من اصلش تسته

----------


## WickedSick

پست های من در مورد آزمون زیادن. ولی بهترین و جامع ترین هارو هم توی تاپیک مصاحبم میذارم و هم توی کانالم. اگر تمایل داشتین مطالعه کنین, شرایط و موارد مورد نیاز رو برای آوردن یه تراز خوب رو گفتم.
مصاحبه با رتبه 1994 منطقه 2 تجربی کنکور 97 - علی توفیقی

----------


## BARONI

up

----------


## Y.3.R

جان من بگو 200 تو 7200 واسه چی بود؟من راهی بلدم که ترازت نهایتن به 7199 میرسه. :Yahoo (4): بگم؟

----------


## BARONI

> جان من بگو 200 تو 7200 واسه چی بود؟من راهی بلدم که ترازت نهایتن به 7199 میرسه.بگم؟


یاسر کامااااان :Yahoo (114): 
برای بدست اوردن رتبه ی دورقمی باید میانگین تراز حداقل 7200 باشه
حالا راهکاری دارین بدین ممنونتون میشم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Y.3.R

> یاسر کامااااان
> برای بدست اوردن رتبه ی دورقمی باید میانگین تراز حداقل 7200 باشه
> حالا راهکاری دارین بدین ممنونتون میشم


درسته ک اگ ترازت بالا باشه احتمال موفقیتت بیشتره ولی قطعا هم اینطور نیس.یکی از همشهریام با میانگین تراز 6300 رتبه ی 320 تو منطقه ی 3 آورده بود!ولی یه روش ک قطعا تراز تو رو بالا خواهد برد کار کردن آزمون های قلم چی سال های گذشته اس

----------

